# cage for 4 mice



## PrincessGingy (May 27, 2011)

I have desperately got my eye on 4 mice sisters from the rspca. They are slightly older and so perfect for my situation. The rspca are willing to rehome them in pairs but I wouldn't want to split them up but having 4 I know will require a big cage. Can anyone advise me on a cage or at least give me an idea of size and whether a tank, bin or wire cage is best as I have read various things. 
Thankyou!


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

I have a pair in a savic mickey 2xl and will be putting my group of 5 in one as well.
I think it's a decent size, lots of floor space so they can dig tunnels and have floor toys and plenty of space to hang things too. It comes with a wire shelf which creates extra space, I covered mine with a grassy mat as they shouldn't walk on wire.
The front door nearly goes across the whole cage so access is brilliant and it has small bar spacing so no chance of escapees!


----------



## GerbilNik (Apr 1, 2011)

I have my pair of mice in a Hamster Heaven cage. I'm not upto scratch on how many mice it would be suitable for but I'd imagine that it's fine for 4 as it has plenty of room for my two. I did take out the tubes that lead to the house on top as i found they only used this for a toilet as well as the tubes and was a nightmare to clean each day. I just filled it with fun toys instead. Here it is here


----------



## PrincessGingy (May 27, 2011)

Thanks for the advice. I went to view the mice today and there was actually 5 sisters, for some reason only 4 were advertised on the website. They are very adorable and so tiny, I wasn't expecting mice to be that small. I am going to adopt them after my holiday in just under 2 weeks time as it is not fair to adopt them just before and expect someone else to look after them. The only problem is the rspca are saying they will not rehome them in a cage with bars as they will escape so I am thinking of an aquarium as the local pet shop sells them with flimsy lids that could easily be cut and have mesh added. How big a tank would be best?


----------



## GerbilNik (Apr 1, 2011)

I think with the hamster heaven baby mice could slip through the bars, but neither of my adult girls have managed to get out of it. If you get a cage with small enough gaps they wont escape. Either that or buy a large storage tub for them until they get bigger then move them into a cage then. I know with my girls they love using the bars as a climbing frame also. If you were set on a tank I'd probably guess for 5 mice a good size would be around 3 or 4 feet?


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

I can definitely recommend the Savic Micky Max XL. I have two of them for my Russian dwarf and Chinese hamster and they are great cages. They are exactly the same size as the Hamster Heaven and have the large door on the front but the bar spacing is smaller as it's meant to be a cage for dwarf hamsters and mice. Maybe put them in a tank temporarily until they grow a bit if they are very small.


----------



## PrincessGingy (May 27, 2011)

According to the rspca they are about a year old so fully grown but they are tiny, less than half the size if my dwarf chinese hammie...unless i just have a fat hamster...


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

If the mice are that small then a cage with 7mm bar spacing will be fine (so cages like the savic mickey 2xl, the fun area leon are all ok as they have 7mm bar spacing.) I've only met one mouse out of the 49 I have just now that was able to get out of 7mm bar spacing and two of my girls raised a litter of babies in the fun area leon with no escapes so I can't imagine a mouse being able to get out of it. If the RSPCA won't let you take them and put them in a barred cage, you could make a bin cage (get the biggest storage box possible, the large samla from Ikea is ideal if you can get to one) and mesh the front and sides with 5mm square mesh. No mouse will ever escape from 5mm square mesh. Mine have tried and failed miserably :lol: Doing that means that they wil have more ventilation than in a tank and will allow you to attach ropes and hanging toys with cable tidies


----------

